# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  لماذا شجع الرسول قتل البريصة-ام بريص- (شرح)

## هدوء عاصف

*






نبــذه عـن الأوزاغ (1,2,3)
الأوزاغ هى حيوانات صغيره، أو متوسطه الجم، وهى من السحالى التى تنتمى   لعائله  الوزغيات، وله أسماء عديده معروف بها منها..البرص، أبوبريص،   البريصه، لَغه،  الفويسقه (الفويسقاء)، الجيكو، .... .
توزيعــه :
تتواجد هذه الأوزاغ فى مختلف البلدان والمناطق الإستوائيه فى جميع أنحاء   دول العالم،  حيث يتواجد فى جميع أنحاء جمهوريه مصر العربيه، ومعظم الدول   العربيه، وشرق أفريقيا  وغينيا الجنوبيه، المكسيك، مدغشقر، استراليا،   الفلبين، موريشيوش، رينيون، رودريغز،  جزر القمر، ميتسيوشيشل، الهند،   باكستان، جزر أنديمان، جزر نيكوبار، بنجلاديش، بوتان،  سريلانكا، المالديف،   ماليزيا، وبورما، ميانمار، فيتنام، تايلاند، أندونسيا، تايوان،  الصين،   (هونج كونج، قوانغدونغ، هونان، هاينان، ...)، الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه، (    هاواى، فلوريدا، تكساس، فيلاديليفيا، بنسلفيا، الاباما، أريزونا، أوستن،   سان  أنطونيو، دالاس فورت، )، ومعظم دول العالم.
الوصـــف :
الأوزاغ حيوانات ليليه يمكن رؤيتها متسلقه الجدران فى المنازل وغيرها من   المبانى  وذلك بحثاً عن الطعام، تمتاز بجلد رقيق شفاف وبه بقع بنيه،   وألوانها متعدده،من أصفر  لأصفر غامق أو اللون البج والبنى معاً إلى غير   ذلك من الألوان فى المناطق المتعدده  ؛ وعينيها بارزتان، وذيلها أكبر من   جسمها، ولها أنواع كثيره جداً مايقرب من 2000  نوع، وتمتلك هذه الحيوانات   نظم دفاعيه منها قطع ذيلها عند الإحساس بالخطر، حيث  يتجدد بعد ذلك، وعادهً   يخرج أقصر من الذيل الأصلى ويختلف عنه نوعاً ما ؛ ومن أنظمه  الدفاع  أيضاً  إلقاء الفضلات على المعتدون.
ويستخدم الذيل فى كثير من الأنواع كمورد للطاقه مثل تخزين الدهون والتى يستخدمها فى  إطار الظروف الغيرملائمه .
الحجــم :
تنموالأوزاغ الصغيره مابين 2_4 بوصات، وأما الأوزاغ الكبيره يمكن أن تصل إلى 6  بوصات .
الطعام والشراب : تتغذى الأوزاغ عادهً على الحشرات، النمل، الصراصير،    والديدان،وأحياناً القوارض الصغيره مثل الأرانب والفئران حديثى الولاده،   وأحياناً  يأكل الفاكه ؛ تتطلب الأوزاغ بعض الرطوبه والمياه وغالباً معدل   الحصول على المياه  يكون مرتين أوثلاث مرتين فى الأسبوع .
الأنثى تبيض عده مرات فى السنه، حيث تضع فى كل مره بيضتين صلبتين ؛ وتستخدم   الأوزاغ  لسانها لتنظيف عيونها بدلاً من جفونها لأنها لاتمتلك جفون .
الــتزاوج :
الذكور عادهً تكون أكبر من الإناث، الذكر له فتحتان الفتحه التناسليه،   والفتحه  الإخراجيه؛ أما الأنثى فلها فتحهً واحده بها مجرى للبول وأيضاً   للتناسل، والتى يتم  من خلالها يتم الإخصاب .
يتم التزاوج خارجياً بين الذكر والأنثى، ويتكون البيض داخلياً، وبعد فتره   نموه  داخلياً تفقس الأنثى البيض ( فى خلال 50_65 يوم بعد فتره حضانه فى   درجه حراره 32  مئويه)؛ وتبيض الأنثى بيضتان أو ثلاثه فى الموسم، وحجم   البيضه تقريباً نصف بوصه.
المسكــن :
تنتشر الأوزاغ بالأماكن التى يسكنها الأشخاص، والمحيطه بهم كالحدائق   وغيرها،  ويتواجد أحياناً تحت الصخور، وفى الكهوف الصغيره، وكما هو معلوم   أنها حيوانات ليليه،  لذلك لاتتطلب أى نوع من الإضاءه، وتتواجد دائماً فى   الأماكن الرطبه فى درجه الحراره  المعتدله . 
كيفيه تسلق الأوزاغ للجدران :
تحتوى الأوزاغ على ملايين من الشعيرات المجهريه أسفل أقدامها، والتى تقوم   بوظيفه  الإلتصاق على الأسطح والجدران، وتكون هذه الشعيرات ذاتيه اللصق حتى   تمكنها بالتمسك  بالأسطح الرأسيه .
الأنواع والأشكـال :
تتنوع الأوزاغ بشكلٍ فريد بين الحيوانات، حيث أن لها أكثر من ألفين نوع، وتختلف  أيضاً فى أشكالها وأحجامها وألوانها .
شكل يوضح التركيب الظاهرى للوزغ :
  



             صورة لبعض الاوزاغ              


 أشكال الأقدام لبعض الأتواع من الأوزاغ              


أشكال مجهريه توضح ملايين من الشعيرات المجهريه فى أقدام الأوزاغ، والتى تساعدها  على الإلتصاق بالأسطح، الجدران،وغيرها :

  

 

 


الأوزاغ موطناً للعديد من الأمراض:
كما علمنا أن الأوزاغ تتغذى على العديد من الحشرات كالذباب، والناموس،  والصراصير، وأيضاً الديدان كالديدان الشمعيه، وغيرها ؛ لذلك من المعروف أن   الحشرات أكثر وسط فعال فى نقل الأمراض المتوطنه .
مسكن الأوزاغ أيضاَ يلعب دوراَ هاماً فى الأصابه بالأمراض، لأن معظم الأوزاغ تسكن  فى الأماكن الرطبه والأكثر تلوثاً .
بعض الأمراض التى لها علاقه بالأوزاغ
أولاً / الأمراض البكتيريه Bacterial diseases:
تحمل الأوزاغ بكتيريا السالمونيلا Salmonella، حيث أنها لا تتأثر بها ولكنها تنقلها  إلى العوائل الأخرى .
ثانياً / الأمراض المعويـه :Gastrointestinal diseases
• تحتوى الأوزاغ العديد من الطفيليات الممرضه، وأكثر هذه الطفيليات شيوعاً   هو طفيل  الكريبتوسبوريديم Cryptosporidium، وعندما تأتى هذه الطفيليات  إلى  الأوزاغ تظهر  عليها بعض الأعراض مثل : كثره الترجيع أو التقيؤ لا   إرادياً، سيوله البراز، لطخات  من البراز حول المكان المحيط به، فقدان   الشهيه، وغير ذلك من الأعراض.
• أيضاً يأتى إليها الديدان الدبوسيه Entrobius vermicularis، حيث تشاهد   بيوض هذه  الديدان فى البراز، ومن المعروف أن الدوده الدبوسيه معديه، ولذلك   من السهل أن تنتقل  من الأوزاغ إلى غيرها من العوائل .
ثالثاً / الأمراض التنفسيه : Respiratory diseases
تأتى أمراض الجهاز التنفسى من أشياء عديده، منها نوع من أنواع الطفيليات   يسمى  البنتاستوميدا Pentastomida، والمعروفه بعد تطورها بالديدان   اللسانيه، والتى تصيب  الجهاز التنفسى للأوزاغ، وذلك بتآكل الأنسجه   الداخليه للجهاز التنفسى، والبطانات  الدخليه للجيوب الأنفيه .
ومن أكثر الأعراض التى تظهر أحياناً على الأوزاغ هى، فقدان الوزن والشهيه،   الإنتفاخ  والتورم، كثره المخاط فى الأنف والفم، التنفس بصعوبه، البراز  غير  طبيعى، شلل فى  الأطراف والذيل، التنفس بعناء شديد، إزدراء العينين،  مائل  للنوم أو ما يعرف بالوسن  العقلى . Lethargy 
البكتيريـــا :
كائنات حية دقيقة وحيدة الخلية منها المكورات والعصيات وهي تتجمع مع بعضها   وتأخذ  أشكالاً متعددة مثل عقد أو سبّحة فتسمى مكورات عقدية أو على شكل   عنقود فتسمى مكورات  عنقودية. تتراوح أبعاد البكتريا بين 0.5-5 ميكرون مع   أن التنوع الواسع للبكتريا  يمكن أن يظهر تعدد أشكال كبير جدا.
تعتبر البكتريا أيضا مكونا طبيعيا من مكونات الجسم البشري فهناك من الخلايا    البكترية على الجسم البشري ما يفوق عدد خلاياه نفسها، فعليا مجمل الجلد   عند الإنسان  والفم والجهاز الهضمي مليء بالبكتيريا وهي بمقدار ما يشاع عن   ضررها وتسببها  بالأمراض، مفيدة أيضا للصحة حيث تساعد على الهضم، لكنها   أيضا تسبب أمراضا خطيرة مثل  الحمى، والسُّل.تاريخيا تسببت البكتيريا   بأمراض خطيرة مثل الطاعون والجذام، لكن  اكتشاف المضادات الحيوية خفف كثيرا   من هذ الأخطار وقلّص أعداد الوفيات الناتجة  عنها.
البكتيريا نجدها في كل مكان تحت الأرض إلى مسافة400م، ارتفاعات شاهقة في   الهواء، في  درجات حرارة عالية حول فوهات البراكين، في المناطق القطبيه،   داخل أجسام الكائنات  (الحيوانات في الجهاز الهضمي والتنفسي) .
تتركب البكتيريا من جدار وغشاء خلويين يحيطان بالسيتوبلازم الذي يحوي   كروموسوماً  حلقياً واحد DNA ولا يحتوي على بروتين الهستون، وقد يحتوي على   واحد أو اكثر من  جزيئات DNA على شكل دوائر صغيرة تسمى البلازميدات  وتتكاثر  بصورة مستقلة عن  الكروموسوم، والرايبوسومات وبعض الأجسام  التخزينية .  (شكل توضيحى )
 
بكتيريا السالمونيلا Salmonella : 
تمت تسمية الجنس على اسم دانيال سالمون (1850-1914)، وهو اختصاصي أمريكي    بالباثولوجيا البيطرية ؛ السالمونيلاجنس من العصيات المعوية سالبه جرام، لا   تشكل  أبواغاً،وتنتج كبريت الهيدروجين، طولها بين 1 و7 ميكرون، وعرضها  0.3  - 0.7 ميكرون،  بين أنواعها مسببات التيفية ونظيرة التيفية والتسسمات   الغذائية.
وهى عصيات سالبية الجرام، لاهوائية مخيرة، أغلب أنواعها قادره على الحركة   بفضل  الأهداب المحيطية، تشكل مستعمرات مستديرة بيضاء ضاربة إلى الرمادي   على أوساط الزرع  الصلبة، وفي الأوساط السائلة تشكل عكراً وراسباً وأحياناً   أغشية، تخمر السكريات  (الجلوكوز والمانوز والزايلوز والدكسترين)   والكحولات مع تشكيل حمض وأحياناً غاز.
يقسم الجنس إلى تسعة أنواع، تشمل حوالي 1200 نمط مصلي تختلف عن بعضها فى   الخواص  الكيميائية الحيوية، أغلب السالمونيلا ممرضة، ويتعلق إمراضها بوجود   مستضدات H  والمستضدين الكربوهيدراتيين O وVi.
يوجد من السالمونيلا فصائل مختلفة تسبب أنواعا مختلفة من الأمراض في   الإنسان  والحيوان، ويعتبر الأطفال والشيوخ أكثر عرضة للإصابة بالمرض،ذلك   نظراً لضعف الجهاز  المناعى، وتبدأ أعراض المرض به بعد مدة تتراوح ما بين   12 ـ 48 ساعة.
وأكثر هذه الأمراض إنتشارا هي النزلات المعوية. تصيب السالمونيلا الأطفال   والبالغين  من جميع الأعمار ومن الممكن أن يتحول المصاب بالمرض إلي حامل   مزمن للمرض (خاصة لدى  البالغين) حيث تستوطن البكتيريا الحوصلة المرارية.
حينما تصل البكتيريا إلى الدم تبدأ معركة المناعة وما يتبعها من مظاهر لها   كارتفاع  درجة الحرارة الشديدة وفقا لضراوة الميكروب وإعداده، يشارك الكبد   والطحال فى  المعركة فينفخهما، وتحظى الأمعاء بالقدر الأكبر من الهجوم  خاصة  الأمعاء الدقيقة  منها فتهاجم البكتيريا جدرانها وأوعيتها الليمفاوية   فتحدث بها قروحا ينتج عنها نزيف  معوى أو التهاب فى غشاء البريتون الذى   يحتوى الأمعاء بكاملها. 
التوازن بين ضراوة الميكروب وكفاءة جهاز المناعة إلى جانب العلاج تحدد مسار   المعركة  التى قد تسفر عن عواقب وخيمة يعانى منها الإنسان، والتى قد تصل   إلى تأثر الكلى  والقلب أيضا. 
يعلن المرض عن نفسه فى ثلاث صور مختلفة أحيانا، النزلة المعوية الحادة، حمى التيفود  الحادة،حمى التيفود المزمنة .
النزلة المعوية الحادة
تكون نتيجة الإصابة بالميكروب، والتى تؤثر فى الأمعاء بقسوة، فإلى جانب   ارتفاع درجة  الحرارة تتكرر نوبات الإسهال الحادة التى يفقد فيها الإنسان   الكثير من الماء، الذى  يعرضه للجفاف أو الهبوط الحاد فى الدورة الدموية..   كما تتناوب عليه أعراض ارتباك  الجهاز الهضمى من غثيان وقىء وإحساس  بالهبوط  العام. 
عادة ما يرتكز التشخيص على أبحاث الدم التى تشير إلى ارتفاع نسبة كرات الدم   البيضاء  إلى جانب المزارع البكتيرية للبراز والدم والتى تشير إلى وجود   باكتيريا  السالمونيلا. 
الحمى التيفودية الحادة 
تتشابه أعراض التيفود مع الباراتيفود بأنواعه وقد درج البعض على الاعتقاد   بأن حمى  التيفود أبلغ ضررا من الباراتيفود، الواقع أنهما لا يختلفان فى   النتيجة فهما  متشابهان إلى حد يصعب التمييز بينهما إلا بتحاليل الدم .
الأعراض المصاحبه تكمن فى صداع شديد جداً، فقدان للشهية وإحساس بالغثيان،   نوبات  إسهال وإمساك متعاقبة، احتقان وآلام فى الزور، سعال جاف، نزيف من   الأنف، يبدو  المريض فى حالة من الإعياء لا تخطئها العين وقد تتبدل ملامحه   إلى تلك الملامح التى  يصفها العلم بالملامح المُِسمَة نتيجة هجوم   البكتيريا الضار وسمومها التى تسرى فى  دم المريض وأنسجته. 
يعتمد التشخيص على الصورة الإكلينيكة التى يحدثها المرض إلى جانب الفحوص المعملية: 
1/ صورة كاملة للدم. 
2 /مزرعة من الدم تظهر فيها باكتيريا السالمونيلا. 
3 /اختبار فيدال الذى يظهر وجود أجسام مناعية مضادة لبكتيريا السالمونيلا. 
الأوزاغ والسالمـونيـلا ,11  8,9,10 )
الأوزاغ تعتبر من الزواحف الأليفه فى الكثير من الدول، كما تقوم بعض   الأماكن ببيعه  والترويج له على أساس أنه من الحيوانات الأليفه، ومنها من   يرفع بعض الشعارات مثل  كيف تحسن اختيار وزغك الخاص بك ؟ وكيف تعتنى بوزغك   المفضل ؟ وهناك العديد من هذه  الأماكن على هذا القبيل، ولذلك تكون  الإصابه  ببكتيريا السالمونيلا أكثر سهوله  للأشخاص الذين يتعايشون  ويتعاملون معها  على أنها من الحيوانات الأليفه التى لاتضر،  حيث تكون هذه  المعامله سبباً  أساسياً فى نقل السالمونيلا والإصابه بالأمراض الخطيره   التى قد تؤدى إلى  الوفاه .
كيفيه الإصابه بالسالمونيلا:
تحمل الأوزاغ بكتيريا السالمونيلا فى أمعائها، والتى تخرج مع الفضلات،   والتى يعلق  بعضها بأقدام الأوزاغ، وبالتالى عندما يتم مداعبه هذه الأوزاغ   من قبل الأشخاص الذين  يهتمون بتربيتها من المؤكد أنها ستترك أثراً على   الأيدى أو بأماكن تواجدها معهم،  فتنتقل السالمونيلا إليهم دون أن يشعرون.   أيضاً نجد أن الأوزاغ قريبه جداً من  الأماكن المحيطه بنا،والتى تتخذها   مسكناً وبالتالى من السهل أن تخلف ورآئها هذه  البكتيريا الضاره فى الأماكن   المعيشيه، ونجدها أيضاً تتخذ الحقائب ملجئاً لتبتعد عن  أنظار المعتدون،   حيث أن الحقائب توفر لها أيضاً البيئه المناسبه، والتى أيضاً تكون  وسطاً   فعالاً لنمو السالمونيلا، ويوجد وسائل عديده تنتقل بها هذه البكتيريا من    الأوزاغ إلى الإنسان دون أن يشعر إلا إذا داهمته الإصابه وظهرت عليه   الأعراض  المرضيه كالصداع، آلآم البطن، الإسهال الدموى، والدوخان، والتقيؤ،   والجفاف، والحمى  الشديده، وفقدان الشهيه، إلى غير ذلك من المضاعفات التى   تتعدى من مرحله الإلتهاب  إلى مرحله تسمم الدم والأنسجه ثم الموت، ويحدث   ذلك خاصهً عند الصغار وكبار السن  لضعف الجهاز المناعى .
وكاله حمايه الصحه فى بريطانيا:
أظهرت نتائج أحدث إحصاءآت وكاله حمايه الصحه فى بريطانيا، أن الأطفال فى   المنازل  التى تربى بها الأوزاغ الأليفه أكثر عرضه للإصابه ببكتيريا   السالمونيلا، ولقد تم  إكتشاف 14 حاله إصابه بالسالمونيلا فى الولايات   المتحده الأمريكيه بالأشخاص الذين  يهتمون بتربيه الأوزاغ كزواحف أليفه.
وأشارت الدراسه إلى أن الإختبارات المعمليه أفادت بإرتفاع حالات الإصابه   بنوع  السالمونيلا أريزوناى، والتى يمكن أن تكون قاتله لـ 55 حاله مقابل 30   حاله فى  الأعوام العشر الماضيه .
علماء الأحياء بجامعة براون والجمعية البيئية الأمريكية :
تم الإختبار على بعض الأنواع من الأوزاغ، والتى وجدَ أنها تحتوى على عشره   أنواع من  السالمونيلا، وذلك عن طريق الدكتوره كاثرين سميث بجامعه براون   والتى قالت هى  وزملائها أن تجاره الحيوانات الأليفه تجعلها قادره على   إمكانيه تحقيق العديد من  الأمراض الخطيره فى الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه،   وذكرت سميث فى مجله العلوم أن  الولايات المتحده استوردت بـ1.5 مليار جنيه   حيوانات أليفه من ضمنها الأوزاغ، ولذلك  شهدت الفتره من2000 إلى 2006   العديد من الإصابات ببكتيريا السالمونيلا. 
كان قد عقد فى الجمعيه البيئيه الأمريكيه إجتماعاً وصفت فيه سميث النتائج   الجديده  لدراستها على 150 وزغه مستورده من إندونيسيا، وجدت أن 60% منها   جاءت إيجابيه  للسالمونيلا .
الإتحاد الأفريقى لعلم الأوبئه والصحه العامه ( 8 )
تم عقد مؤتمراً بالإتحاد الإفريقى لعلم الأوبئه والصحه العامه، وذلك تحت   عنوان  الأمراض حيوانيه المنشأ ( بتاريخ 12/9/1985) وكان المؤتمر يتضمن   دراسه أجريت على 90  وزغه مزليه، وذلك فى تسوكا، ونينجيريا، وأكدت النتائج   أن السالمونيلا إيجابيه للـ90  وزغه، وقد وجدت العديد من الأجناس المتنوعه   للسالمونيلا، سالمونيلا تيفيميريم  Typhimurium، وغيرها.
مستشفى رويال قسم طب الأطفال (هامبيشبر وينشيستر )
أعلنت المستشفى بتاريخ 3/3/2000 عن وفاه طفلين بالسالمونيلا، والتى تم   عزلها من  السائل النخاعى . وكانت الإصابه نتيجه براز الوزغ الذى يحمل   السالمونيلا . وأشادت  المستشفى بالبعدعن التعامل مع الأوزاغ، خاصه فى   الأماكن التى بها الأطفال . 
مجله العلوم الأمريكيه 4 اغسطس 2009 (10,9) 
نشرت مجله العلوم الأمريكيه جزئاً خاصاً ناقشت فيه مسببات الأمراض من   الزواحف  الأليفه، حيث قال الدكتور برندان بوريل أنه قد وجد عشره أنواع من   السالمونيلا فى  أحد الأوزاغ .
لذلك من الأمراض الأكثر شيوعا التي قد نحصل عليها من الأوزاغ هى   السالمونيلا، وفقا  لمراكز السيطرة على الأمراض والوقاية منها، تصل نسبه   الأشخاص المصابون بالسالمونيلا  من الأوزاغ ومعظم الزواحف الأخرى إلى   70,000 شخص كل عام فى الولايات المتحده  الأمريكيه، حيث يصاحب الإصابه حمى   معتدلة، والغثيان وآلام في البطن والمغص  والاسهال.
 صور توضح بعض السلوكيات الخاطئه فى التعامل مع الأوزاغ              

 الطفيليــات(12)
علم الطفيليات هو العلم الذي يُعنى بدراسة الطفيليات وعلاقتها مع الجسم   المضيف. علم  الطفيليات هو العلم الذى يدرس العلاقه بين كائنين أحدهما   يتغذى على الأخر ويسمى  العائل والأخر يسمى الكائن المضيف وتسمى العلاقه   بينهما بالتطفل.
الطفيليات هي متعددة الأشكال ولأحجام والآثار، هي طبقة من العضويات التي   تشمل  الحيوانات الأوليه ( protozoa) والديدان، وهذه يمكن أن تتخذ مساكن   لها في داخل  الجسم بعد أن تتسرب إليه مع المياه والخضر والأطعمة الملوثة،   وتستقر هذه الطفيليات  في أمعاء الإنسان مسببة له الإسهال والمغص وما شابه   ذلك من الأعراض التي تصيب  الجهاز الهضمي، طرق انتقال هذه الطفيليات   المسببة للأخماج، كثيرة، وذلك يعتمد على  نوع الطفيليات .
الطفيليات تعيش عادة على النباتات والحيوانات التي تكون أكبر منها، وهذه   الكائنات  لا تعيش إلاَّ على كميات ضئيلة جدًا من أنسجة العائل أو غذائه،   وهي تستخدم الطعام  لإنتاج الطاقة، وتصرف فضلاتها مباشرة في جسم الإنسان أو   الحيوان.
للطفيليات آثار متباينة على المصابين، ويعتقد الخبراء بأن معظم الطفيليات   تسبب  قليلاً من الضرر للعائل، بل قد لا تصيبه بأدنى ضرر على الإطلاق.   ويضربون مثلاً على  ذلك بنوع الأميبا الذي يعيش في أمعاء الإنسان ويتغذى   بالطعام المهضوم. والأنواع  الأخرى من الطُّفيليات المعوية التي تعيش فيها   دون أن تسبب أي ضرر ظاهر، وتسبب بعض  أنواع أُخرى من الطُّفيليات ضررًا   أكبر مثل الأوَّليات (الحيوانات وحيدة الخلية)  التي تسبب حمى الملاريا،   وهي طفيليات تسري في خلايا الدم الحمراء في جسم الأنسان.
الطفيليات التي تتطفل على الإنسان أو الحيوان. تسبب هذه الطفيليات كثيرًا   من  الأمراض. فأحد أنواع الأميبا يؤدي إلى إصابة المريض بمرض مؤلم هو مرض   الدوسنتاريا  الأميبية (الزحار الأميبي). وتغزو بعض الطفيليات الأُخرى   وحيدة الخلية دم الحيوان و  تسبب أمراضًا مثل الملاريا. والحشرات الماصة   للدماء والقراد تلتقط الطفيليات من  الحيوانات المريضة لنقلها إلى حيوانات   وأجسام أخرى.
طفيل الكريبتوسبوريديم Cryptosporidium( 13, 14 )
بتبع هذا الطفيل شعبه الإبيكومبلكسا Apicomplexa والتى منها معظم الطفيليات   الممرضه  مثل طفيل الملاريا والتوكسوبلازما وغيرها من الطفيليات الخطيره .
الصفات المورفولوجيه( الظاهريه ):
الأوأوسيست Oocyst والتى تعرف بالبيض المتحوصل، حوالى 4*6 ميكرون، وتحتوى   على أربع  كائنات بوغيه ليس لها غلاف خارجى Sporozoites وهى التى تسبب   الإصابه . 
العوائل :
الطور المستقرDefinitive host هو الإنسـان.
الطور المستودع Reservior host هو الحيـوان .
المسكن :
الحواف الهدبيه لخلايا الأمعاء الطلآئيه Brush borders of the intestinal  epithelial cells 
الطور المعدى : هو البيض المتحوصل Oocyst .
طريقه العدوى :عن طريق إبتلاع البيض المتحوصل Oocyst  مع الطعام أو الشراب، أو من خلال البراز أو الأيادى الملوثه المحمله بالبيض  المتحوصل .
دوره الحياه :
بعدما يبتلع الإنسان البيض المتحوصل Oocyst تخرج الحيوانات أو الكائنات   البوغيه  Sporozoites ثم تُغْمِد فى الحواف الهدبيه لخلايا الأمعاء   الطلآئيه، بينما تبدأ هذه  الكائنات البوغيه فى الإنقسام تبدأ دوره التكاثر   الإنفلاقى ( التشققى )  Schizogonyواتنلسل المشيجى Gametogony وذلك  بنهايه  تكوين البيض المتحوصل والذى يمر  مع البراز .
إسم المــرض : الكريبتوسبوريديوسيس Cryptosporidiosis .
أعراض المرض :إلتهاب حاد محدود ذاتياً للمعده والأمعاء، وعنما يكون الشخص   المصاب  ذات جهاز مناعى غير نشط يؤدى المرض إلى إسهال حاد ومميت، ويسبب   المرض أيضاً غثيان،  فقدان الشهيه، التقلص المعوى، فقدان الوزن ودرجه حراره   الجسم .
من الملاحظ أن مكمن الخطوره بهذا الطفيل هى الكائنات البوغيه والتى ليس لها   غلاف  خارجى.لذلك قال الدكتور دوبت وآخرون(1995) أن الطور المعدى الذى   ينتقل يكون عن طريق  شيئين :
اتصال الحيوان بالشخص أو العكس، اتصال شخص بشخص حامل للمرض . بالتالى تنتقل العدوى  من مجرد نسبه صغيره إلى نسبه كبيره نوعاً ما .
الأوزاغ والكريبتوسبوريديم
طفيل الكريبتوسبوريديم من الطفيليات الشائعه فى الأوزاغ، لذلك عندما يصاب الوزغ  بذلك الطفيل تظهر عليه بعض الأعراض المرضيه مثل :
كثره التقيؤ لا إرادياً Errgration، سيوله البراز، لطخات من البراز حول   المكان  المحيط به، فقدان الشهيه، وغير ذلك من الأعراض والتى يمكن ملاحظتها   .
كيفيه الإصابه بالكريبتوسبوريديم
الأوزاغ دائمه الإصابه بذلك الطفيل، ولذلك عندما تمر الأوزاغ بالأماكن   المعيشيه  التى يسكنها الإنسان، تخلف ورآئها البراز أو القىء الذى يحتوى   على البيض المتحوصل  Oocyst، بالتالى من السهل جداً نقلها للأشخاص المحيطه،   وهذا ما وضحته بعض الدول  التى اهتمت بكيفيه الإصابه، ويوجد العديد من   المؤتمرات والهيئات البحثيه التى اهتمت  بذلك .
الرابطه الأمريكيه للأطباء البيطريون(15)
تشير مجله طب الحياه البريه( Journal of Zoo and Wildlife Medicine( 6. 07. 2008
وجدإصابه العديد من مستعمرات الأوزاغ بطفيل الكريبتوسبوريديم، حيث قد وجدت   الكثير  من الأوزاغ الهزيله، والتى وضحت الدراسات والنتائج أن السبب فى  ذلك  هو الإصابه  بالطفيل .
كانت قد أجريت دراسه على 22 نوع من الأوزاغ وكانت النسبه 9.8% منهم مصابون   بالطفيل،  وأشارت دراسه أخرى أجريت على أربعين وزغه من وزغات المنزل وكانت   إصابه 37 منهم  بالطفيل .
الجامعه العبريه بالقدس (16)
عثر على بعض الأشخاص المصابين بطفيل الكريبتوسبيريديم ببلده رحوفوت   بإسرائيل، وأكدت  الدراسه أن العدوى كانت عن طريق الأوزاغ المنزليه والتى   تعرف بإسم هيميداكتيلس  Hemidactylus turcicus، والتى تم عزل الطفيل من   القناة الهضمية الأمامية . وتم  التعرف على الطفيل وأبعاده بالميكرسكوب   الإلكترونى والذى وضح الكائنات البوغيه  Sporozoite بالبيض المتحوصل Oocyst   والتى تكون السبب الرئيسى فى الإصابه .
أكاديميه الطب البيطري والعلوم الصيدليه فى الجمهوريه  التشيكيه(مدينه برنو) (17)
أكدت الأكاديميه على وجود العديد من البيض المتحوصل Oocyst   للكريبتوسبوريديم، والتى  تم التعرف عليه من عزل البراز وفحصه للعديد من   الأوزاغ التابعه لشعبه الإبيكومبلكسا  Apicomplexa، وقال الدكتور براونستين   وآخرون عام 1977، والدكتوركرانفيلد 1994 أن  الإصابه اكتشفت مراراً   وتكراراً فى الغشاء المخاطى المعوى، وتم إكتشاف إصابه العديد  من الأوزاغ   بأنواع عديده من طفيل الكريبتوسوريديم، وتم إنتشار الإصابه للأسر  والأماكن   المحليه، وذلك بنوع يسمى كريبتوسبوريديم سايروفيلآم C. saurophilum، وقد    وصف المربين التجاريين للأوزاغ بتفشى هذه العدوى الطفيليه، والتى كانت   ظاهره على  الأوزاغ من السمات المورفولوجيه .
أُعلنت دراسه أخرى أجريت بالأكاديميه بمعهد علم الطفيليات عن وجود بيض    التوكسوبلازما Toxoplasma فى البراز الطازج لأحد الأوزاغ بالإضافه إلى وجود   طفيل  الكريبتوسبوريديم، وكانت قد تمت الدراسه على ثمانيه أنواع من   الأوزاغ منشأها  جمهوريه مصر العربيه، والتى وجد الإصابه بأربعه أنواع منها   بها البيض المتحوصل  للتوكسوبلازما والكريبتوسبوريديم . 
اتفاقية حقوق الطفل، وبوكا راتون (فلوريدا) ص. 147-156 (18)
أشادت بوجود نوعان من طفيليات الكريبتوسبوريديم فى بعض الأوزاغ، وكانت قدثت   بعض  الإصابات بالأسر المحيطه للأوزاغ، ولذلك تم أسر بعض الأوزاغ من قبل   النيابه  بفلوريدا، وذلك لإبعادها عن الأماكن المحيطه بالأسر . 
طفيل البنتاستوميدا Pentastomida ( 19 ,20 )
هي مجموعه غامضة من الطفيليات اللافقاريه المعروفة باسم الديدان اللسانيه،   الديدان  اللسانيه الكبيره تعيش فى في الجهاز التنفسي من الفقاريات  (الطيور  والزواحف  والثدييات). توجد في جميع القارات، ولكن معظم الأنواع  توجد في  المناطق الاستوائية  وشبه الاستوائية الدافئة .
البنتاستوميدا لها أكثر من 130 نوع، وتختلف من حوالى 1سم إلى 14سم فى   الطول، لديها  خمسة من الزوائد الأمامية. هى أيضاً من الطفيليات التى تحتاج   إلى إعاده دوره حياتها  فى أكثر من مضيف، حيث تكون هناك إضافه متوسطه،   وتكون عن طريق اليرقات، والتى تفقس  وتصيب الانسجة الداخليه للكائن، أما   الإضافه النهائيه وتكون عن طريق الديدان .تصيب  هذه الأنواع من الطفيليات   الجهاز التنفسى للأوزاغ وذلك بتآكل الأنسجه الداخليه  للجهاز التنفسى،   والبطانات الدخليه للجيوب الأنفيه .
ومن أكثر الأعراض التى تظهر أحياناً على الأوزاغ هى، فقدان الوزن والشهيه،   الإنتفاخ  والتورم، كثره المخاط فى الأنف والفم، التنفس بصعوبه، البراز  غير  طبيعى، شلل فى  الأطراف والذيل، التنفس بعناء شديد، إزدراء العينين،  مائل  للنوم أو ما يعرف بالوسن  العقلى . Lethargy
المدرسة الاستوائية البيولوجيه، جامعة جيمس كوك ( 21 )
أوضحت المدرسه الإستوائيه للبيولوجيا أن الأوزاغ المنزليه والتى تعرف بـ    هيماداكتيلس فريناتاس Hemidactylus frenatus تعمل كمضيفه لطفيليات   البنتاستوميدا  pentastome raillietiella وأنواع أخرى من هذا الطفيل .
تم العثور على إصابات بعض الأوزاغ بهذا الطفيل، وذلك فى الإقليم الشمالى   والجزر  المحيطه بها، وجميع أنحاء جنوب شرق آسيا وجزر المحيط الهادى .
الجامعة الاتحادية دو ريو غراندي دو نورتي – UFRN من يناير الى ابريل 2006 (22)
تم الإبلاغ بأحد المناطق فى البرازيل عن وجود بعض السحالى من طائفه   الوزغيات بظهور  بعض الأعراض المرضيه عليها، فقامت الجامعه بفحص 37 وزغه من   بعض الأوزاغ، حيث كانت  النتيجه إيجابيه الإصابه بالطفيل، وعلى الفور تم   جمع الأوزاغ من بعض المنازل، والتى  وجد ببعضها أشخاص مصابون، وقد بلغت   نسبه الإصابه بهذا الطفيل من الأوزاغ 45.9% من  الأشخاص، حيث أن المضيف   الأول ( الوزغ ) لم تظهر عليه إلا إصابات خفيفه تكاد ألا  تلاحظ، أما   المضيف الثانى ( الإنسان ) وُجِدَ أنه تأثر بشده الإصابه.
وقال الدكتور الميدا وآخرون، 2008 أن نتائجه أظهرت أن الإصابات بهذه   الأنواع من  الطفيليات إنما تكون للأوزاغ الكبيره فى السن والهزيله . 
المعهد البرازيلي للبيئة والموارد الطبيعية ( 23 )
بعدما تم التأكد من إصابات بعض الأوزاغ المنزليه ببعض أنواع البنتاستوميدا،   كان  لابد من حمايه السكان المحليين من تلك الإصابات الطفيليه المعديه،   وخاصهً أن هذا  الطفيل له قدره عاليه فى تنظيم مضيفيه، وهذا ما أكدته   العديد من الدراسات . 
معهد البحوث الإلكترونية ( ( IPECEبلديه لاسبيرا ( 24 )
أوضح بعض أعضاء الفريق البحثى بالمعهد أن الحشرات والصراصير لعبت دوراً   هاماً فى  نقل البنتاستوميدا للأوزاغ، حيث كانت الحشرات والصراصير عائلاً   وسيطاً . 
الديدان الدبـوسـيه Enterobias vermicularis ( 25,26 )
الدبوسية شائعة في معظم أنواع الزواحف والتى منها الأوزاغ، ويبدو أنها لا   تسبب أي  أضراراً للزواحف المضيفه،ولكنها تسبب أضراراً للإنسان عندما تنقل   إليه من تعامله مع  الأوزاغ، وكما 
هو معروف أن الديدان الدبوسيه معديه، بالتالى يسهل نقلها . 
وعندما يصاب الإنسان بها يحدث له إلتهاباً معوياً، حيث أن البيض يمر في   الجهاز  الهضمي، ويفقس في الأمعاء الدقيقة، ثم تواصل يرقات الدبوسية رحلتها   إلى الأمعاء  الغليظة، حيث تبقى على الجدار الداخلى للأمعاء، وبعد  تقريباً  شهر أو اثنين تبدأ  إناث الدبوسيه الكبيره بوضع البيوض، وذلك حول  المستقيم  أو فتحه الشرج، ذلك ما يثير  الحكه حول منطقه الشرج .
كيفيه الإنتقال والعدوى
من المعروف أن بيوض الديدان الدبوسيه مجهريه، وبالتالى عند التعامل مع   الأوزاغ  المصابه والتى لم تتأثر بها أو يظهر عليها أى علامات تنبىء   بالإصابـه، تعلق البيوض  بالأشخاص دون الشعور بذلك إلا بعد أن تقع الإصابه .

 


صور توضح              عزل بيوض الديدان الدبوسيه من بعض الأنواع من الأوزاغ (27)

وجـه الإعجـــاز
لقد حذرنا النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم منذ مئات السنين من هذه الأوزاغ وأن   نبتعد عنها  أو نقتلها عندما نراها، لأنها ممكن أن تسبب ضرراً لمن يتعامل   معها، وتصيبهم  بالأمراض الخطيره، وهذا ما حدث بالفعل، فلقد أثبتت التجارب   ذلك، لقد تضرر من هذه  الأوزاغ الكثير من الأشخاص مختلف بلدان العالم، حيث   توالت النداءات من مختلف  الهيئات البيئيه والصحيه بالحذر من تلك الأوزاغ   أياً كان نوعها .
سبحان الله العليم كيف وصل النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذه الحقائق قبل   الثوره  العلميه الحديثه بمئات السنين، وحذر الناس من ذلك الحيوان، ليس   لذلك تفسير إلا أنه  نبى مرسل للبشريه جمعاء وأنه أرسل إليهم بحنانه ورحمته   وخوفه عليهم من أى ضرر،  ويرشدهم إلى كل خير، ويبعدهم عن كل شر، فليس  هناك  أدنى مصلحه إلا أنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم يخاف على البيشريه جمعاء  وليس  المسلمين فقط، ولكن ذلك إلا كلَ ذى عقلٍ لبيب .
لقد صدق الله عزوجل فى قوله ( ومآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلاَ رَحْمَهً للعَالمَينَ ).(  الأنبياء 107)
( وإِنَـكَ لَعَلـىَ خُلُقٍ عَـظِيمْ ). ( القلم : 4 )
حقاً يارسول الله فمن جميل أخلاقك أنك دائماً مرشداً للخير ومُبْعِدَاً عن   الشر،  لذلك وجب على كل من عرفه أن يؤمن به حق الإيمان، أن يسير على نهجه   فى إرشاد العالم  للخير دائماً .

للمزيد>>
http://www.quran-m.com/container2.ph...rtview&id=1212

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم ، ما أعظم ديننا و ما أعظم رسولنا الكريم .
ملف تعريفي شامل لهذا الكائن ، معلومات قيمة أول مره بعرفها ، بينت لنا من خلال هذه الموسوعة المصغرة أثر و الأمراض التي يسببها هذا الحيوان ، و أهم الدراسات ووجه الإعجاز النبوي .
أبدعت بهذا الطرح ، موضوع قيم جداً ، حمانا الله و أياكم ، و جنّبنا كل شر ومكروه .

----------


## إن الله يراك

عنجد شكرا هاي او مرة بعرف انها مضره كتير بس على فكرة الصورة الاولى الي قبل الموضوع مخيفة جدا :416c1f9d04:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بسم الله شو بتخوف
والحمدلله رسولنا الكريم عالم بـ كل شيء لأنه رسول لـ جميع البشرية 
أبدعت بطرح الموضوع هدوء*

----------

